# Tingling in Legs and toes after riding?



## jtrink (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been riding a few days a week now. Way more than I have in the past - trying to get ready for race season. Now my legs and toes have a tingling sensation when I sit on hard surfaces or drive my car. I think I might have compacted or irritated a nerve around the area where I sit on my saddle? Any ideas??? I'm gonna stop riding for a few days and in the meantime cross train with running. I have. I pain, it just feels like tingling, but not fully numb. Any help would be great thanks!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jtrink said:


> I've been riding a few days a week now. Way more than I have in the past - trying to get ready for race season. Now my legs and toes have a tingling sensation when I sit on hard surfaces or drive my car. I think I might have compacted or irritated a nerve around the area where I sit on my saddle? Any ideas??? I'm gonna stop riding for a few days and in the meantime cross train with running. I have. I pain, it just feels like tingling, but not fully numb. Any help would be great thanks!


2 suggestions, check your position and think about a cut out saddle. The saddle change may help with nerve pressure.


----------



## jtrink (Oct 27, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> 2 suggestions, check your position and think about a cut out saddle. The saddle change may help with nerve pressure.


Thanks! Actually most of my riding has been on a bike at the gym. I'm just hoping the tingling goes away after awhile. I'll probably run to stay in shape while my nerve compression heals.


----------

